# 14 Year old little sister is gone



## Derekc29r (Mar 12, 2013)

Well today my 14 yr old sister passed away in my dads car on her way to the vet. She was a great pup and my dads a wreck. Amazing personality and the family protector. Very sad day at my parents house.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sorry. I know how difficult it is. Take care.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It's very hard losing them, sorry she is gone.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Derekc29r (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She is going to be missed.


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*very sorry for your loss*

I am so sorry that your parents had to experience this....I also today with my beautiful girl of 10 years.

It is a very sad time to lose such a devoted and loyal companion but we have to believe they are in a good place and not suffering....running and having a great time.

wishing you and your family all the best....

kathleen


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your family's loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Derekc29r (Mar 12, 2013)

GSDLADY_2 said:


> I am so sorry that your parents had to experience this....I also today with my beautiful girl of 10 years.
> 
> It is a very sad time to lose such a devoted and loyal companion but we have to believe they are in a good place and not suffering....running and having a great time.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss also. I feel bad bringing our 8 month old over now. We bring ours everywhere so I don't want to make my parents feel bad. Our pup was sniffing me like crazy when I got home.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your families loss


----------

